# Where did the free rub recipes go?



## xpumasx (Apr 17, 2011)

A while back Jeff had some basic, free rub recipes on the site. Any ideas where those are now?


----------



## eman (Apr 17, 2011)

There are a few in the wiki section

 I have emans pig rub there


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 17, 2011)

Up near the top of the page is a search box I entered "Rub Recipe" and here's what came up

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=rub+recipe


----------



## xpumasx (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm specifically looking for the rub recipes that were on the old site a couple of years ago. The were simple standard rubs.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 18, 2011)

If you look through that search you should find them or if you can give us a little info on the ingredients you remember maybe it will jar someones memory as to which one your looking for


----------



## daveomak (Apr 18, 2011)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/alpha/all

The above line will get you to all the "old" wiki's and the rubs are there. Good luck and good evening. Dave


----------

